# Arduino Nano vs Pro Mini



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a few controller board designs underway and was going to use the Arduino Nano for all of them.

However I've just noticed that there is an Arduino "Pro Mini" as well. It seems to use the same chip as the Nano, but doesn't have the USB-serial converter and USB micro socket.

To program these boards you need a separate USB-serial converter with a 6 pin header. These are available for a few dollars and up.

Since you only usually only need to program the Arduino once before plugging it onto the main PCB, it could be cheaper in the long run to use the Pro Mini and just have one USB-serial converter.

The Pro Mini is cheaper and smaller than the Nano. Any comments?


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm probably not the best source since I only have one Arduino project so far, but I would vote for the Nano. I am assuming that the price difference is only $1 - $2, in which case it is worth it to have it built in and not have to find my little adapter in storage. I am sure someone who plays with the Arduino more will probably have a different perspective.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I order my Arduino boards from China and the difference in price is like 50 cents. The other difference I see is that the Amtel chip on the pro mini has less memory, I think. So it can only do smaller sketches. I haven't fully researched this, but best to make sure before you buy. I got the Nano's for under $2 each...


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

The memory is the same as long as you get the 328p. The placement of the a4 to a7 pins is odd, but won't matter if you are not using those pins. The footprint is also smaller, so that is nice. I actually made a pin clip programmer for these. It looks like a clothes pin with contacts that clamp down on the rx,tx,vcc,and ground. This makes soldering the end header unnecessary and makes programming them a snap.

The only other thing to consider is that the onboard 5v regulator is pretty wimpy, so you will need to tally your ma requirements.
-Mike


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

These headers are cheap & they work great. For some reason the 12 pin headers seem to be way cheaper than the 15 pin headers. If the above link does not work, I find them on Aliexpress by searching for '2.54mm female header 12'. What board design software are you using?
-Mike


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I've used an external regulator and the 5V input on the boards I've done so far as I don't trust the current capability on the Arduino's regulator, especially with higher input voltages.

As for the memory, you do have to watch which chip type is on the board. It's very easy to not notice that some of the boards only have the 168 instead of the 328 chip.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

So I just looked at the price difference on Aliexpress and the pro mini is $1.50 USD while the Nano is $1.79 USD. With the ease of programming and not needing a special cable, I think I will stick with the Nano for the extra 30 cents. Just how much smaller is the Pro mini?


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting. Were they both the same chip type? (168 or 328)


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Yep, both were Amtel 328 Chips.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, I think that settles it then.

The Pro Mini is not that much smaller than the Nano, so not much point using them.


----------



## neverhart (Sep 5, 2011)

Comparison Chart: https://www.arduino.cc/en/Products/Compare

One thing to consider is that the Pro Mini comes in a 3.3V version, so could be more applicable for low voltage applications. I use the heck out of the Pro Mini when physical size is more critical than memory and analog inputs.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm guessing that you can probably power the Arduino Nano from 3.3V by using the 5V power pin.


----------

